# vncserver cannot init font path element /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/



## aurora (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello, 

I've installed vnc-4.1.3_1 with the *make config* option of _vnc server selected_ so it downloaded additional files named x430src-1.tgz (10MB) 
x430src-2.tgz (7775kB)
x430src-3.tgz (11MB)
and successfully compiled into the executable *vncserver*.

After my first try, vncserver did not work and the log file read:

```
IBM# cat /root/.vnc/IBM.HOME.COM:3.log 
Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/local/lib/X11/rgb'

Xvnc Free Edition 4.1.3 - built Oct  5 2009 02:38:39
Copyright (C) 2002-2008 RealVNC Ltd.
See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.
Underlying X server release 40300000, The XFree86 Project, Inc


Mon Oct  5 03:45:00 2009
 vncext:      VNC extension running!
 vncext:      Listening for VNC connections on port 5903
 vncext:      Listening for HTTP connections on port 5803
 vncext:      created VNC server for screen 0
error opening security policy file /usr/local/lib/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
Could not init font path element /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!
Could not init font path element /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/CID/, removing from list!
xsetroot:  unknown color "grey"
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":3.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":3.0".
twm:  invalid color name "black"
twm:  invalid color name "white"
twm:  invalid color name "slategrey"
twm:  invalid color name "gray85"
twm:  invalid color name "gray85"
twm:  invalid color name "gray85"
twm:  invalid color name "slategrey"
twm:  invalid color name "gray70"
twm:  invalid color name "gray85"
twm:  invalid color name "gray85"
twm:  invalid color name "gray85"
```

After this error, a friend in this forum suggested that I check the existence of the file /usr/local/lib/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy , so I checked it and it wasn't available in that path but in:

/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/Xext/SecurityPolicy

Then I've copied the SecurityPolicy from this location to
/usr/local/lib/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy, and 


```
error opening security policy file /usr/local/lib/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy
```

part of the error log is gone. 

It seems that the problem is basically about the path & existence of the files so I searched for the next missing file, namely the rgb and installed the rgb :


```
cd /usr/ports/x11/rgb & make install clean
```

and the rgb part of the error is gone.

Now I'm left only with this error:

```
IBM# cat /root/.vnc/IBM.HOME.COM:2.log

Xvnc Free Edition 4.1.3 - built Oct  5 2009 02:38:39
Copyright (C) 2002-2008 RealVNC Ltd.
See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.
Underlying X server release 40300000, The XFree86 Project, Inc


Mon Oct  5 16:32:33 2009
 vncext:      VNC extension running!
 vncext:      Listening for VNC connections on port 5902
 vncext:      Listening for HTTP connections on port 5802
 vncext:      created VNC server for screen 0
Could not init font path element /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!
Could not init font path element /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/CID/, removing from list!
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":2.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":2.0".
```

At this site it is reported that adding  */usr/X11/bin* to PATH eliminated that kind of problem. I've added "/usr/X11R6/bin" to the PATH variable at /.profile as there was no */usr/X11/bin* in my FreeBSD 7.2.
So the resulting PATH is:

```
PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:~/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
```

But, still the *# vncserver* results in the same error I've given above. What should I do now?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2009)

```
Could not init font path element /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!
Could not init font path element /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/CID/, removing from list!
```
These fonts don't exist anymore since a few Xorg versions. Remove them from your xorg.conf. It's not the reason why vnc isn't working.


```
vncext:      created VNC server for screen 0
```
This tells me it's running.


----------



## aurora (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you for the reply.

Checking my xorg.conf file at /etc/X11/ the section containing the font paths read:


```
Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection
```

xorg.conf  doesn't seem to contain Speedo and CID fonts. How should I proceed in this case?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2009)

I've never used vnc, I usually install tightvnc. Tightvnc has a config file, I presume vnc has one too. The font paths might be defined in there.


----------



## aurora (Oct 5, 2009)

There just doesn't seem to be a config file related to vnc.

This might give a clue:


```
IBM# find / -name "*vnc*"
/usr/local/bin/vncviewer
/usr/local/bin/vncpasswd
/usr/local/bin/vncconfig
/usr/local/bin/x0vncserver
/usr/local/bin/Xvnc
/usr/local/bin/vncserver
/usr/local/man/man1/vncconfig.1.gz
/usr/local/man/man1/Xvnc.1.gz
/usr/local/man/man1/vncviewer.1.gz
/usr/local/man/man1/vncpasswd.1.gz
/usr/local/man/man1/x0vncserver.1.gz
/usr/local/man/man1/vncserver.1.gz
/usr/local/share/WindowMaker/Pixmaps/vnc.tif
/usr/local/share/nmap/scripts/realvnc-auth-bypass.nse
/usr/local/share/vnc
/usr/local/share/vnc/classes/index.vnc
/usr/local/share/vnc/classes/vncviewer.jar
/usr/src/sys/fs/pseudofs/pseudofs_vncache.c
/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-fc4/work/usr/share/terminfo/a/amiga-vnc
/usr/ports/net/gnome-vnc
/usr/ports/net/gnome-vnc/files/patch-gnome-vnc-viewer.c
/usr/ports/net/gnome-vnc/files/patch-vnc-viewer.c
/usr/ports/net/gtk-vnc
/usr/ports/net/gtk-vnc/files/patch-src_gvnc.h
/usr/ports/net/libvncserver
/usr/ports/net/nxserver/files/patch-nxviewer-include-vncauth.h
/usr/ports/net/nxserver/files/patch-nxviewer-libvncauth-vncauth.c
/usr/ports/net/nxserver/files/patch-nxviewer-nxviewer-vncviewer.h
/usr/ports/net/service-discovery-applet/files/patch-plugins_xvncviewer.py.in
/usr/ports/net/ssvnc
/usr/ports/net/tightvnc
/usr/ports/net/tightvnc/files/patch-Xvnc::config::cf::FreeBSD.cf
/usr/ports/net/tightvnc/files/patch-Xvnc::config::cf::Imake.cf
/usr/ports/net/tightvnc/files/patch-Xvnc::config::cf::vnclibs.def
/usr/ports/net/tightvnc/files/patch-Xvnc::config::imake::imakemdep.h
/usr/ports/net/tightvnc/files/patch-Xvnc::include::Xos.h
/usr/ports/net/tightvnc/files/patch-Xvnc::programs::Xserver::dix::Imakefile
/usr/ports/net/tightvnc/files/patch-Xvnc::programs::Xserver::hw::vnc::sockets.c
/usr/ports/net/tightvnc/files/patch-Xvnc::programs::Xserver::os::Imakefile
/usr/ports/net/tightvnc/files/patch-Xvnc::programs::Xserver::os::access.c
/usr/ports/net/tightvnc/files/patch-vncserver
/usr/ports/net/tightvnc/files/patch-vncviewer::Imakefile
/usr/ports/net/tridiavnc
/usr/ports/net/tridiavnc/files/patch-Xvnc::config::cf::Imake.cf
/usr/ports/net/tridiavnc/files/patch-Xvnc::config::cf::Imake.tmpl
/usr/ports/net/tridiavnc/files/patch-Xvnc::config::cf::vnclibs.def
/usr/ports/net/tridiavnc/files/patch-Xvnc::config::cf::xfree86.cf
/usr/ports/net/tridiavnc/files/patch-Xvnc::config::imake::imakemdep.h
/usr/ports/net/tridiavnc/files/patch-Xvnc::include::Xos.h
/usr/ports/net/tridiavnc/files/patch-Xvnc::programs::Xserver::dix::Imakefile
/usr/ports/net/tridiavnc/files/patch-Xvnc::programs::Xserver::hw::vnc::rfb.h
/usr/ports/net/tridiavnc/files/patch-Xvnc::programs::Xserver::hw::vnc::sockets.c
/usr/ports/net/tridiavnc/files/patch-vncviewer::Imakefile
/usr/ports/net/vino/files/patch-server_libvncserver_sockets.c
/usr/ports/net/vnc
/usr/ports/net/vnc/files/extra-patch-fix_Xvnc_no_valid_address
/usr/ports/net/vnc/files/patch-unix-x0vncserver-x0vncserver.cxx
/usr/ports/net/vnc/files/patch-xc-programs-Xserver-vnc-vncExtInit.cc
/usr/ports/net/vnc/files/vnc.def-patch
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/common/javabin/vncviewer.jar
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/common/javabin/index.vnc
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/Xvnc.man
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/vncExtInit.cc
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/xf86vncModule.cc
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/vncHooks.cc
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/module/vncExtInit.cc
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/module/vncHooks.cc
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/module/xf86vncModule.cc
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/module/vncExtInit.o
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/module/vncHooks.o
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/module/xf86vncModule.o
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/vncExtInit.h
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/vncHooks.h
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/Xvnc
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/Xvnc/xvnc.cc
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/Xvnc/xvnc.o
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/Xvnc/libxvnc.a
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/vncExtInit.cc.orig
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/vncExtInit.o
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/vncHooks.o
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/vnc/libvnc.a
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/programs/Xserver/Xvnc
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/config/cf/vnc.def
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/xc/config/cf/vnc.def.orig
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/x0vncserver
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/x0vncserver/x0vncserver.cxx
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/x0vncserver/x0vncserver.man
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/x0vncserver/x0vncserver.cxx.orig
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/x0vncserver/x0vncserver.o
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/x0vncserver/x0vncserver
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncinstall
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncserver.man
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncserver
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncpasswd
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncpasswd/vncpasswd.man
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncpasswd/vncpasswd.cxx
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncpasswd/vncpasswd.o
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncpasswd/vncpasswd
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncviewer
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncviewer/vncviewer.man
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncviewer/vncviewer.cxx
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncviewer/vncviewer.o
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncviewer/vncviewer
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncmkdepend
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncconfig
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncconfig/vncExt.h
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncconfig/vncExt.c
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncconfig/vncconfig.man
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncconfig/vncconfig.cxx
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncconfig/vncExt.o
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncconfig/vncconfig.o
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncconfig/vncconfig
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc/unix/vncserver.bak
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/.extract_done.vnc._usr_local
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/.patch_done.vnc._usr_local
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/.configure_done.vnc._usr_local
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/.build_done.vnc._usr_local
/usr/ports/net/vnc/work/.install_done.vnc._usr_local
/usr/ports/net/vnc2swf
/usr/ports/net/vncreflector
/usr/ports/net/vncreflector/files/vncreflector.sh.in
/usr/ports/net/x11vnc
/usr/ports/net/xrdp/files/patch-vnc__Makefile
/usr/ports/security/vnccrack
/usr/ports/vietnamese/vnconvert
/usr/ports/vietnamese/vnconvert/files/vnconvert.1
/usr/ports/x11-servers/x2vnc
/usr/ports/distfiles/xc/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc.tar.gz
/usr/compat/linux/usr/share/terminfo/a/amiga-vnc
/var/db/pkg/vnc-4.1.3_1
/var/db/ports/vnc
/root/.vnc
```

I've inspected the files under /root/.vnc if they were configurable, but seemingly, none of them were configurable...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2009)

BTW what makes you think it's not working? The output shows vnc is started. Have you tried connecting to it regardless of the warnings? What happens if you do?


----------



## aurora (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for the comment.

I have renewed password with #vncpasswd and tried once more

using RealVNC viewer, i.e. 


```
# vncviewer --> (192.168.1.253)
```
returned "Aborted" without the password prompt.

Just to be sure I've also tried connecting with "Chicken of the VNC" from a MAC OS X and UltraVNC from a WinXP, still no connection.

I must also mention the following: 

--> The same vncserver program causes almost the same problem in my Ubuntu 9.04 
--> The machines have no TCP/IP or related problem (eg.they can connect each other using ssh)


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2009)

As I've said I usually don't use vnc, you could try just deinstalling this one and installing net/tightvnc. I know that one works.


----------



## aurora (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for the suggestion, i.e. use of TightVNC.

Well, after investing so much time on troubleshooting the RealVNC, I hesitate to replace it with another vnc like the tightvnc you recommend, because that kind of troubleshooting also helps me learn how things work in FreeBSD.

Ironically, I have seen this thread about  TightVNC causing a similiar problem on FreeBSD.

After some further investigation, I started to realise that the content of "vncserver" (which is a Perl script) could be problematic. 

Inspired by this thread I tried changing the $cmd .= -fp ... section to


```
$cmd .= " -fp /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/,/usr/local/lib/X11/font
s/Type1/,/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/";
```

and the 
*
"Could not init font path element /usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/CID/, removing from list!"*

error is gone, but 

*Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":3.0".*

error still remains. 

Currently, I'm working on this error...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2009)

aurora72 said:
			
		

> *Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":3.0".*


As far as I know that's not really an error. It means that Xlib has a feature missing (XGE) while the server does have it. Nothing really important, it should work regardless of this message.


----------



## aurora (Oct 7, 2009)

What you say is right, because I've finally managed to connect to it! At the final round, I 've forgotten that the vncserver's port number was automatically increasing whenever I re-run it.

At each try the port number was going like 5900 to 5901, 5902..
So at the vnc client I must have written:

vncviewer 192.168.1.253, 192.168.1.253:1, 192.168.1.253:2 respectively.

It's working now, thank you for the guidance!


----------

